# yo, de ti



## mariposita

Eso se dice mucho aquí:

_Yo, de tí, no lo haría._
_Yo, de tí, hablaría con ella._

Significa: 

_Si yo fuera tú, no lo h__aría. _
_Si yo fuera tú, hablaría con ella._

¿Es correcto? ¿Es un vulgarismo? ¿Como suena a vosotros?


----------



## Eugin

hola mariposita!

Al menos en Argentina, nosotros usamos *Yo, que tú/ vos, no lo haría*...
no sé si sería un _vulgarismo_... Sí es más informal que decir: "*Yo, en tu lugar, no lo haría*", pero de ahí a decir que es vulgar... no me arriesgaría tanto...

Saludos!!


----------



## elmoch

mariposita said:
			
		

> Eso se dice mucho aquí:
> 
> _Yo, de ti, no lo haría._
> _Yo, de ti, hablaría con ella._
> 
> Significa:
> 
> _Si yo fuera tú, no lo h__aría. _
> _Si yo fuera tú, hablaría con ella._
> 
> ¿Es correcto? ¿Es un vulgarismo? ¿Cómo os suena a vosotros?


 
En España se usa mucho y es *coloquial*, pero no suena vulgar.
Aquí también se dice *yo que tú*, con el mismo significado.


----------



## Kong Ze

mariposita said:
			
		

> _Yo, de _tí_ *ti*, no lo haría. _
> _Yo, de _tí_* ti*__, hablaría con ella._


 Pienso que es correcto, aunque supongo que el uso es más bien coloquial. El uso de la preposición "de" seguida de infinitivo con valor condicional está contemplado en el DRAE, así que parece que se trata de una elipsis:

* Yo, de ti... = Yo, de ser tú...* = Yo, si fuera tú...

Saludos


----------



## Chaucer

mariposita said:
			
		

> Eso se dice mucho aquí:
> 
> _Yo, de tí, no lo haría._
> _Yo, de tí, hablaría con ella._
> 
> Significa:
> 
> _Si yo fuera tú, no lo h__aría. _
> _Si yo fuera tú, hablaría con ella._
> 
> ¿Es correcto? ¿Es un vulgarismo? ¿Como suena a vosotros?



Pues, que interesante sonido tiene la expresión. Pero acude a este sitio donde culpan a la influencia catalán por el error.

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Yo%20que%20t%C3%BA.htm


----------



## elmoch

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Pues, que interesante sonido tiene la expresión. Pero acude a este sitio donde culpan a la influencia catalán por el error.
> 
> http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Yo%20que%20t%C3%BA.htm


 
No es ningún error, y es lo más normal del mundo que dos idiomas en contacto se influyan mutuamente.


----------



## mariposita

Gracias por las correciones y respuestas.

*



Yo, de ti... = Yo, de ser tú... = Yo, si fuera tú...
		
Click to expand...

* 
Esto lo explica bien.

A mí me suena normal como mucha gente lo dice aquí, incluso yo. Pero el otro día un compañero mío (español de Sevilla--filólogo) me dijo que sería mejor decir "Yo, que tú." Otra amiga (también española, pero de Madrid) no estaba de acuerdo con él y lo discutieron un buen rato entre ellos sin ponerse de acuerdo y acabaron medio enfadados. Voy a imprimir este hilo para ellos...


----------



## Chaucer

elmoch said:
			
		

> No es ningún error, y es lo más normal del mundo que dos idiomas en contacto se influyan mutuamente.



Concuerdo yo que suenan normal, aunque yo soy (pues, era) del campo "yo que tú". Me suenan bonitas también las otras maneras de decirlo que expone el sitio de lingüistica y con tantas oportunidades para usarlas que se presentan en las conversaciones cotidianas, no me parece mal que las aprenda.


----------



## Rayines

Perdón....¿Porqué no lo consideran error, más allá de que se lo escuche coloquialmente, si en link así lo estipula, y con bastante fundamento?...Más allá de algunos usos coloquiales, partimos de la base de un español no inmodificable, pero estándar, me parece.


----------



## Morgancin

mariposita said:
			
		

> Eso se dice mucho aquí:
> 
> _Yo, de tí, no lo haría.
> Yo, que tú, no lo haría.
> _ _Yo, de tí, hablaría con ella.
> Yo, que tú, hablaría con ella.
> _
> Significa:
> 
> _Si yo fuera tú, no lo h__aría. _
> _Si yo fuera tú, hablaría con ella._
> 
> ¿Es correcto? ¿Es un vulgarismo? ¿Como suena a vosotros?



¡Hola mariposita!, te remito a este artículo para entenderlo.

Por cierto, ti no lleva tilde.

Quizáz piense como tu amigo sevillano, pues también soy andaluz, y como Eugin. Ahora, hay quienes mandan las reglas a paseo y se expresan como quieren, un lío para los estudiantes de otros países.

Saludos


----------



## elmoch

Una cosa es mandar las reglas a paseo y otra muy diferente reconocer que existen distintos niveles de lengua, que se utilizan según la situación y según se exprese uno por escrito u oralmente.


----------



## Morgancin

No voy a entrar en esa guerra, cada uno hace de su capa un sayo. Pero "yo, de ti" no se dice ni se escribe.
Saludos.


----------



## elmoch

No hay guerra posible, porque se dice y se escribe. Igual que se dice y se escribe "opa, yo viazé un corrá" "ojú, qué caló" y "pisha".
Otra cosa es que tu consideres que no se debería decir ni escribir; pero si te fijas, aquí la mayoría (con razón o no) lo ve normal, dentro del habla coloquial.


----------



## Rayines

> Igual que se dice y se escribe "opa, yo viazé un corrá" "ojú, qué caló" y "pisha".


Pero elmoch, también tienes que reconocer que si tu escribes esto en el foro, para gran parte de América de habla hispana, sería muy difícil de entender: lo mismo que si yo recitara en lunfardo porteño:

"Recibiste los biabazos de la suerte mistonguera
y a la pucha se te fueron los momentos de esplendor:
de tu percha tan debute, tan jailaife y tan diquera,
perdoná que te lo BATA, no te queda ni el color.
Te viniste para abajo como bafi de italiano,
andás piantao de la gente como gato´e corralón.
Tu CHAMUYO tan alegre, decidor y campechano,
sólo BATE fulería de cadaver ilusión. "
(Tango de Celedonio Flores y Eduardo Pereyra).

Con respecto a "de ti", sólo lo usaríamos en Argentina en formas como: "Espero lo mejor de ti", "Si se trata de ti, haré todo lo posible".

(Todo esto sin ánimo de generar discusión).


----------



## Morgancin

Estoy contigo Rayines. Aquí en España también lo usamos de la misma forma. Me ha encantado el tango, gracias por el regalo.

A veces sólo hay que pensar en los foráneos, y que estamos en un foro de gramática.

Por cierto Elmoch, sin ánimo de discutir, soy andaluz, y te puedo asegurar que quienes hablan como dices, escriben de otra manera, a no ser que lo hagan intencionadamente. Es decir, quien dice [corrá], escribe corral.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## elmoch

Vale, parece que los ejemplos que puse no son buenos y no se ha entendido lo que quería decir, así que pongo otros:

Venga, hasta luego
Me he comido un bocadillo
Si lo sé, no vengo
¿Se dicen y se escriben, o no?

Por otra parte, Mariposita está en España y es aquí donde oye la expresión *yo de ti* con frecuencia. Mi lengua materna es el español y no veo por qué dices que *Yo de ti* es incorrecto y *yo que tú* correcto. Son perfectamente intercambiables.

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

> Venga, hasta luego
> Me he comido un bocadillo
> Si lo sé, no vengo


*¡Pero esto sí lo entiende todo el mundo!*


----------



## Morgancin

elmoch said:
			
		

> Vale, parece que los ejemplos que puse no son buenos y no se ha entendido lo que quería decir, así que pongo otros:
> Venga, hasta luego
> Me he comido un bocadillo
> Si lo sé, no vengo
> ¿Se dicen y se escriben, o no?
> 
> Por otra parte, Mariposita está en España y es aquí donde oye la expresión *yo de ti* con frecuencia. Mi lengua materna es el español y no veo por qué dices que *Yo de ti* es incorrecto y *yo que tú* correcto. Son perfectamente intercambiables.
> 
> Saludos.


"Yo de ti" no espero nada, claro que es correcto. Es un ejemplo, no lo tomes por ti, antes Rayines dio otros dos.
Pero si te refieres a si yo fuera tú ( no si yo fuera ti) o yo de ser tú (no yo de ser ti), es indudablemente yo que tú, Kong Ze te impliqué. Mirad la acepción 11 de "que" en el diccionario RAE, y nunca una preposión, como es "de", puede hacer de conjunción.

SALUDOS, y por mi parte sanserenín.


----------



## elmoch

Rayines said:
			
		

> *¡Pero esto sí lo etiende todo el mundo!*


 
En España (que es donde se encuentra mariposita, insisto) se entienden igual de bien que *yo de ti*. Y se entiende también que son construcciones propias de la conversación descuidada oral.




			
				Morgancin said:
			
		

> "Yo de ti" no espero nada, claro que es correcto. Es un ejemplo, no lo tomes por ti, antes Rayines dio otros dos.
> Pero si te refieres a si yo fuera tú ( no si yo fuera ti) o yo de ser tú (no yo de ser ti), es indudablemente yo que tú, Kong Ze te impliqué. Mirad la acepción 11 de "que" en el diccionario RAE, y nunca una preposión, como es "de", puede hacer de conjunción.
> 
> SALUDOS, y por mi parte sanserenín.


 
No estaba cuestionando lo obvio, sino la afirmación tajante de que _ni se dice ni se escribe_, que aún no sé qué quiere decir en el contexto de este hilo.
Para mí en *yo de ti, no lo haría* hay una elipsis, como decía Kong Ze, con un posterior cambio de caso, al juntarse la preposición y el pronombre. 
Y nunca se ha dicho que sea correcto escribirlo. Todos hemos añadido el adjetivo *coloquial* en nuestras respuestas.


----------



## mariposita

¡Que bien!--estáis reproduciendo exactamente el debate de mis compañeros... Este foro es un verdadero microcosmos. 

Una pregunta: _yo que tú_...  ¿De donde sale este "que"? ¿la elipsis sería: _yo que si fuera tú_? 

Y _yo de ti--_sería _jo de tu_ en catalán_,_ ¿verdad?_ (_Hablaba _una mica de català_ en otra vida--es muy posible que me equivoco.)



> Me he comido un bocadillo


 
_¡Cómetelo! _En inglés añadimos preposiciones para expresar esta idea (Eat it up!). Tampoco tiene mucho sentido en sí--pero añade un matiz semántico importante.


----------



## Kong Ze

mariposita said:
			
		

> A mí me suena normal como mucha gente lo dice aquí, incluso yo. Pero el otro día un compañero mío (español de Sevilla--filólogo) me dijo que sería mejor decir "Yo, que tú." Otra amiga (también española, pero de Madrid) no estaba de acuerdo con él y *lo discutieron un buen rato entre ellos sin ponerse de acuerdo y acabaron medio enfadados. Voy a imprimir este hilo para ellos...*


 Ja, ja, Mariposita, yo no sé si se lo imprimiría, quizá sea mejor que no remuevas el asunto...


----------



## elmoch

Morgancin said:
			
		

> Por cierto Elmoch, sin ánimo de discutir, soy andaluz, y te puedo asegurar que quienes hablan como dices, escriben de otra manera, a no ser que lo hagan intencionadamente. Es decir, quien dice [corrá], escribe corral.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
Perdón. Se me había pasado comentar esto. Yo soy extremeño y he vivido en Andalucía. Sé que no se escribe así a no ser en broma. De hecho, lo de _"Ojú, que caló"_ lo vi en una camiseta de alguien que paseaba por Sevilla en verano.
Desde luego, no fueron ejemplos afortunados, pero tampoco maliciosos.

Saludos.


----------



## mariposita

Y la página web Ozú: http://www.ozu.es/



> Ja, ja, Mariposita, yo no sé si se lo imprimiría, quizá sea mejor que no remuevas el asunto...


 
¡Tienes razón! No tenía ni idea...


----------



## elmoch

mariposita said:
			
		

> ¡Que bien!--estáis reproduciendo exactamente el debate de mis compañeros... Este foro es un verdadero microcosmos.


¿Y quién ganó al final?  



			
				mariposita said:
			
		

> Una pregunta: _yo que tú_... ¿De donde sale este "que"? ¿la elipsis sería: _yo que si fuera tú_?


Eso te lo explica Morgancin.  



			
				mariposita said:
			
		

> Y _yo de ti--_sería _jo de tu_ en catalán_,_ ¿verdad?_ (_Hablaba _una mica de català_ en otra vida--es muy posible que me equivoque.)


 
No conozco el catalán, pero las influencias van en ambas direcciones, como es normal. Lo que sí es catalán es _capicúa_ (cabeza y cola), pero creo que este no era el tema, ¿verdad?  



			
				mariposita said:
			
		

> _¡Cómetelo! _En inglés añadimos preposiciones para expresar esta idea (Eat it up!). Tampoco tiene mucho sentido en sí--pero añade un matiz semántico importante.


 
Gracias, tenía hambre. Y muy bien cogida la intención.


----------



## Jellby

A ver, el DPD dice (entrada "que"):

2.2.5. También se usa la conjunción que en estructuras contrastivas del tipo _yo que tú..._; _tú, al contrario que él..._; o _él, al revés que su hija..._: «Yo que usted lo pensaría»; «Yo pienso, al contrario que mi admirado Manuel Hidalgo, que las guerras son muy peligrosas». *No debe usarse en su lugar la preposición de*, uso achacable en muchos casos al influjo de otras lenguas, como el catalán, donde se emplea en estas construcciones la preposición: «Yo de Leguina no dimitiría»;  «Porque Yeltsin, al contrario de Gorbachov, reniega del marxismo-leninismo»; debió decirse _Yo que Leguina_ y _Yeltsin, al contrario que Gorbachov_.


----------



## Kong Ze

Vale, pues no lo usaremos más, de no ser poniendo acento catalán para hacer una gracia. (Aunque lo de la elipsis me sigue tentando... "Yo de Leguina = Yo, de ser Leguina".)


----------



## Rayines

> (Aunque lo de la elipsis me sigue tentando... "Yo de Leguina = Yo, de ser Leguina".)


*¡Pero espera, Kong, no te rindas tan fácilmente! (LOL). Eso está perfecto, "Yo de ser Leguina", porque fijate lo que dice el DRAE de "de":*

*de2.*

*12.*prep.U. seguida de infinitivo con valor condicional. _De saberlo antes, habría venido._

*Ahí va, entonces....= "Yo, de ser Leguina..." = "Si yo fuera Leguina**...."*

*(Me entusiasmé rápidamente: pero claro, eso es SIN elipsis )*


----------



## Kong Ze

Rayines said:
			
		

> *¡Pero espera, Kong, no te rindas tan fácilmente! (LOL). Eso está perfecto, "Yo de ser Leguina", porque fijate lo que dice el DRAE de "de":*
> 
> *de2.*
> 
> *12.*prep.U. seguida de infinitivo con valor condicional. _De saberlo antes, habría venido._
> 
> *Ahí va, entonces....= "Yo, de ser Leguina..." = "Si yo fuera Leguina**...."*
> 
> *(Me entusiasmé rápidamente: pero claro, eso es SIN elipsis )*


 Gracias por los ánimos, Rayines. Ya sé que está feo citarse a uno mismo, pero lo de la RAE y el valor condicional ya lo decía yo en el mensaje 4 de este hilo.  
No te preocupes, si la RAE dice que "Yo de ti" es incorrecto, es incorrecto y sanseacabó.


----------



## Rayines

> Ya sé que está feo citarse a uno mismo, pero lo de la RAE y el valor condicional ya lo decía yo en el mensaje 4 de este hilo.


*¡Es que uno se marea con tanta cosa!....Bueno, y por mi parte también, sanseacabó, y sanserenín, como dice Morgancín, expresión que sólo me imagino lo que significa, y me encantó!  *


----------



## Morgancin

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> Vale, pues no lo usaremos más, de no ser poniendo acento catalán para hacer una gracia. (Aunque lo de la elipsis me sigue tentando... "Yo de Leguina = Yo, de ser Leguina".)


Kong, te he dado unos ejemplos antes, lo repito por si no te diste cuenta:

Yo, de ser tú no iría al cine, - si ves no es ti es tú - es decir no es Yo, de ser ti no iría al cine,. La elipsis tendría que ser "Yo de tú" pero creo que no lo entiende ni Dios.
Yo, de ti da sentido de dirección o procedencia. No sé si lo ves. Ejemplo:
Yo, de ti lo quiero todo. Sin enfatizar el ego sería: Yo de ti lo quiero todo.
Yo, de Leguina, como político, no creo nada. No es "Yo, de ser Leguina, como político, no creo nada".
Yo de ser él = Yo que él (no da ningún sentido de procedencia, sin embargo yo de él, sí)
Tú de Burgos, yo de Madrid, no es igual a Tú que Burgos, yo que Madrid. Je je je , que tonterias digo en el día de las madres. ¡¡¡Felicidades mamás!!!
SALUDOS


----------



## Morgancin

elmoch said:
			
		

> Perdón. Se me había pasado comentar esto. Yo soy extremeño y he vivido en Andalucía. Sé que no se escribe así a no ser en broma. De hecho, lo de _"Ojú, que caló"_ lo vi en una camiseta de alguien que paseaba por Sevilla en verano.
> Desde luego, no fueron ejemplos afortunados, pero tampoco maliciosos.
> 
> Saludos.



Elmoch: Soy el primero en equivocarme. Sé que tus ejemplos no son maliciosos, tampoco soy un purista. Creo que cada uno puede expresarse como quiera, siempre que se entienda lo que quiere comunicar, pero aquí estamos intentando enseñar a extranjeros, y creo que no tienen, por allanarles el camino, que aprender vicios del propio lenguaje.

Saludos y encantado *de* poder discutir contigo.


----------



## elmoch

Morgancin said:
			
		

> Elmoch: Soy el primero en equivocarme. Sé que tus ejemplos no son maliciosos, tampoco soy un purista. Creo que cada uno puede expresarse como quiera, siempre que se entienda lo que quiere comunicar, pero aquí estamos intentando enseñar a extranjeros, y creo que no tienen, por allanarles el camino, que aprender vicios del propio lenguaje.
> 
> Saludos y encantado *de* poder discutir contigo.


 
De acuerdo, no vamos a liar más a los que están aprendiendo. Creo que ya hemos expuesto cada uno nuestras razones en pro y en contra, así que podemos dar el tema por zanjado.

Espero que podamos seguir discutiendo en otras ocasiones, pero en el mejor sentido de la palabra.  
Saludos.


----------



## Morgancin

mariposita said:
			
		

> Una pregunta: _yo que tú_...  ¿De donde sale este "que"? ¿la elipsis sería: _yo que si fuera tú_?


*Mariposita*: *Chaucer* indicó un enlace donde se menciona la procedencia  de "que" en yo que tú, lo repito:
Se usó  en la lengua clásica la forma *si yo fuera que*:
_Si yo fuera que ellos, nunca  me volviera,_
_Hablara yo más bien criado –respondió  don Quijote–_, _si fuera que vos_,
 fórmula todavía recordada por Valera:
_Si yo fuera que tú, no la  tomaría contra el cielo_. (_Pepita Jiménez_, 131).»


----------

